# TTOC Famous grouse meet Crieff Scotland update pg 5



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TTOC famous grouse meeting Crieff 25 March

It's that time of the year again guys for you to show off your gleaming motors at Crieff distillery and let's hope we have a new winner this year ;0) can't let jimmy walk away with it again this year :wink: 
The events on the 25th of march (Sunday) at 10am some of us that's coming from the east could meet up near or at the forth bridge and have a convoy up to Crieff like wise the same for the guys coming from the west. The event has been moved this year and is at the visitors centre on the main road into Crieff massive car park and restaurant with shops.

Just let me know if you guys are interested and I'll get our spaces booked so we are all together again this year

Cheers trev 
*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James
Stuart
Macd5
Wul
Wills............... to be confirmed


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

That sounds to me like a challenge Trev :wink:

You better put my name down then :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hopefully the food will be a bit cheaper this time :roll:

i feel a bit of sabotage coming on if jimmys car is too clean again :wink: :lol:

Dazz


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Hopefully the food will be a bit cheaper this time :roll:
> 
> i feel a bit of sabotage coming on if jimmys car is otoo clean again :wink: :lol:
> 
> Dazz


You'll be on the opposite end of the car park Dazz :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Nothing better than a wee challenge Jim but am parking down wind of you this year the prize might blow onto my windscreen :lol:

@ Darron I'll buy you a poke of chips :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

First day of our holidays :wink: looks like another trip North


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will put your name up


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Stick us down... Who knows, I might even be driving again


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Stick us down... Who knows, I might even be driving again


Fingers crossed


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Trev,

I'm definitely there, not exactly far for me to travel!!

Thomas


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> I'm definitely there, not exactly far for me to travel!!
> 
> Thomas


 Hi Thomas 
You can get the bacon rolls in for us :wink: mind and bring that camera of yours


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

trev said:


> TTOC famous grouse meeting Crieff 25 March
> 
> It's that time of the year again guys for you to show off your gleaming motors at Crieff distillery and let's hope we have a new winner this year ;0) can't let jimmy walk away with it again this year :wink:
> [...]
> The event has been moved this year *and is at the visitors centre on the main road into Crieff massive car park and restaurant with shops.*


Trev, I just re-read this. I tried getting hold of Peter (from Audi) a couple of weeks ago but I didnt get much information regarding the event but is this actually at the Visitor Centre at the south of the town on the road to Muthil, or is it actually at the Grouse like last year?

Don't worry, i'll have a Camera of some sorts with me!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thomas am sure it's on the muthil rd opposite the crystal glass place  won't be hard to find with all the audi's about, once Steve gets in touch I'll get the details of the correct location


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah i'm sure it won't be a problem, it's just the name may be a bit misleading 

Obviously as I live in Crieff, if there's anything I can do then just give me a shout. Oh, and don't forget to avoid the absoloutely huge speedbump on one of the entrance roads :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Oh, and don't forget to avoid the absoloutely huge speedbump on one of the entrance roads :lol:


  I'll start deleting the names off the list now :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll tell everyone where it is nearer the time. The Visitor Centre was quite busy yesterday, so hopefully there's enough room for everyone.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> TTOC famous grouse meeting Crieff 25 March
> 
> It's that time of the year again guys for you to show off your gleaming motors at Crieff distillery and let's hope we have a new winner this year ;0) can't let jimmy walk away with it again this year :wink:
> The events on the 25th of march (Sunday) at 10am some of us that's coming from the east could meet up near or at the forth bridge and have a convoy up to Crieff like wise the same for the guys coming from the west. The event has been moved this year and is at the visitors centre on the main road into Crieff massive car park and restaurant with shops.
> ...


We enjoyed this last year Trev, can you put us down 

A meet at the bridge and then a run from there to Crieff would be grand

Thanks for organising it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Trev - yup - I will be joining the northward convoy 

Martin


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and don't forget to avoid the absoloutely huge speedbump on one of the entrance roads :lol:
> ...


i might just hold off on the lowering til april then :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good lads will meet you at the M90 some place


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

the usual at baxters? since wul is closest i think its only fair he brings along the bacon rolls for everyone :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> the usual at baxters? since wul is closest i think its only fair he brings along the bacon rolls for everyone :roll:


Wul who !!!!!! Is that the wee lad with the specs :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > the usual at baxters? since wul is closest i think its only fair he brings along the bacon rolls for everyone :roll:
> ...


Aye the specs and the squint exhaust :wink: :lol:


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Arghhhh I am away back to Romania then. How could it not have been the week before
Oh well theres always 2013 I guess

Hope you all have a great day showing off your lovely TT's

Brian  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

bimilne said:


> Arghhhh I am away back to Romania then. How could it not have been the week before
> Oh well theres always 2013 I guess
> 
> Hope you all have a great day showing off your lovely TT's
> ...


 Put a sick day in Brian :lol:

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Your getting personal now Darron his girl might like his squint exhaust :wink:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Would be keen to attend this.....

Only concerns would be trying to get the day off work and the fact that my car may feel like a poor relative compared to some attending. :/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stueyturn said:


> Would be keen to attend this.....
> 
> Only concerns would be trying to get the day off work and the fact that my car may feel like a poor relative compared to some attending. :/


No need to worry about the car as long as it's a TT it's fine.


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> Would be keen to attend this.....
> 
> Only concerns would be trying to get the day off work and the fact that my car may feel like a poor relative compared to some attending. :/


Dont worry about being the poor relation, should have seen the state of mine last year. I turned up and parked beside the best looking Red QS in the place and mine looked like I had dragged it through a ploughed field for the previous 2 weeks.

But all the guys and girls make you feel welcome and its a great day to see other Audi's as well.

GO and enjoy the day mate

Brian

PS if I could take a 7 day sickie I would and attend again


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, don't get me wrong, she's tidy enough, just very standard.
Will have a look at things at work tomorrow and see if I can get the day off, shouldn't be a problem though. Will be good to get to a meet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

As Brian says get yourself along to the meet fella  hope you can get he day off and you'll find that all the cars that's going are standard as far as I know  our guys up here are more of mates than just car buffs and you'll be surprised that all the chatting is not all car related, you'll be made more than welcome to come along and youll be looking forward to the next event 

Ps first time eventers have to get the teas in :wink:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers Trev,
Sounds like fun, I'll get back to you tomorrow on whether it's definite but like I say it shouldn't be a prob.
Ps don't mind getting the teas in if someone else gets the pies in


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

some of the TTs going dont even look like TTs :roll: :lol:


----------



## Knightrider S2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Folks

Just to say we have started a Facebook page which will be updated closer to the time , if you have any pictures from last event please put them up

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crieff-Sc ... 9373947439

With regard parking I have spoken to the owner of the site and we have the whole front car park as well as the rear to play with , and if we get stuck there is across the road for over spill

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> some of the TTs going dont even look like TTs :roll: :lol:


And some are "not even painted all one colour"  :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Trev........whit's facebook, is that no whit the weans have :?


----------



## Knightrider S2 (Jan 29, 2012)

jimmyf said:


> Trev........whit's facebook, is that no whit the weans have :?


I know I know but seems the easiest way to get everyone checking it for updates instead of us going through all the different forums

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Knightrider S2 said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Trev........whit's facebook, is that no whit the weans have :?
> ...


You'll need to send me a telegram Steve.....I don't have facebook, in fact I don't read books, just the Beano and the Dandy :lol:

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## Knightrider S2 (Jan 29, 2012)

jimmyf said:


> You'll need to send me a telegram Steve.....I don't have facebook, in fact I don't read books, just the Beano and the Dandy :lol:
> 
> cheers
> Jimmy


Ok Jimmy I will put a update in the Sunday Post beside the Oor Wullie comic section :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > some of the TTs going dont even look like TTs :roll: :lol:
> ...


Don't get Trev started on colours


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I get called out for a few hours and all hell breaks loose 

Steve better put it in the Sunday post as I send the old ones across to jimmy I cut the words out cause that just confuses him :lol:

Facebook !!! Just got my head round google never mind this new fangle thing :wink:

Colours here we go again [smiley=bigcry.gif] it gets into every thread so don't get me started Andy [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> I get called out for a few hours and all hell breaks loose
> 
> Steve better put it in the Sunday post as I send the old ones across to jimmy I cut the words out cause that just confuses him :lol:
> 
> ...


I like Maggie Broon.......I don't think I could handle Daphne :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > I get called out for a few hours and all hell breaks loose
> ...


I thought you would be into Hen or Joe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, I've taken the day off so I'm in if that's ok?

Stuart


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Stueyturn said:


> Hey, I've taken the day off so I'm in if that's ok?
> 
> Stuart


Great news Stuart  sure it's ok you'll enjoy it, I take it you'll be coming over the forth bridge if so some of us are meeting up around that area so we could wait for you


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be great Trev, less chance of getting lost  Just let me know when and where whenever it gets decided!

Stuart


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's just as well us all getting lost together :lol: will see what time the guys from Edinburgh area are leaving at, and take it from there.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Excellent, looking forward to it!


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

put me down going in nxt week to book the time off


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> put me down going in nxt week to book the time off


Will get your name added to the list  could meet you at the M90 Dunfermline spur 

Cheers trev


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Did someone say something about a squint exhaust.......................... :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Did someone say something about a squint exhaust.......................... :x


That was about 3 pages back :lol: You've taken your time to get on here, will you be coming up to the meet?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: im surprised you read that far back mate :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Really busy times just now boys,not getting much time online at the mo :? .should be able to make this one was a good day out last year


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good lad  could meet you at the kelty slip road will give you a call when we are on or way up the M90


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Any more offers  need to get our places booked don't want to be parked in crieff high street


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

how many are going?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> how many are going?


NAMES
Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James
Stuart
Macd5
Wul


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Not many from this side of the country.....again  Think I've frightened them away since I joined up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Not many from this side of the country.....again  Think I've frightened them away since I joined up


 :lol: we never knew how to tell you


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Jimmy yer scaring aw the punters away fae your side of the country.......................job done  see it was easy Trev


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> Jimmy yer scaring aw the punters away fae your side of the country.......................job done  see it was easy Trev


Think I'll flit to Limekilns Wull :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy yer scaring aw the punters away fae your side of the country.......................job done  see it was easy Trev
> ...


Your more than welcome 

Ps we are moving :lol:


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys

New to TTOC since buying TT Sport in December  , was interested in coming to Crieff meet and was wondering if anyone coming down from Aberdeen Area ?? thanks Wills


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Aye, we're coming down from Laurencekirk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to TTOC since buying TT Sport in December  , was interested in coming to Crieff meet and was wondering if anyone coming down from Aberdeen Area ?? thanks Wills


Hi Wills & welcome to the TTOC  as posted above ^^^ you could meet up with Peter & Heather good way to break the ice before meeting up with the rest of us in Crieff, hope to see you there 

*NAMES*

Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James
Stuart
Macd5
Wul
Wills............... to be confirmed
Saint ...............to be confirmed


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Phope and Trev for your reply..!
That would be good to meet up at Laurencekirk and travel down together if that is ok..!

Wills


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Wills 
Peter & Hev are on holiday this week but am sure they will post up at some point  and will let you know we're it's best to meet up with you


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Trev..!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like a decent wee turn out for this one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sure does I think it's a wee bit bigger than last year


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Sure does I think it's a wee bit bigger than last year


What.....a litre bottle :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Sure does I think it's a wee bit bigger than last year
> ...


It still wouldn't last you a week if it was a lt bottle :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


True......what u trying to say  :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hic :mrgreen: nothing mate as long as you enjoy it :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im bored so now counting down to this meet...not got time to get the car lowered before it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> im bored so now counting down to this meet...not got time to get the car lowered before it


 You have so get it done this weekend


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

dzTT said:


> im bored so now counting down to this meet...not got time to get the car lowered before it


Looking forward to this too, looks like everyone had a good day on Sunday and was wishing I could have gone  
Im wanting some new wheels before this but it's money and not time that's my problem at the moment, been booking holidays!

How about we do a deal? You buy me some wheels and I'll fit your springs?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> im bored so now counting down to this meet...not got time to get the car lowered before it


You'll no get this one as low as your last unless you take a hacksaw to the roof dazz


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

what wheels you wanting? ive got a few sets in my garage :roll: :lol:

it definately wont be going as low as the TT was, think thats what caused me all my problems in the end :lol: it did look good though, even on the back of the breakdown-truck :roll:

im trying to decide whether to lower this one or save up for a nice wee MkII TTs Roadster ive seen 8)


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

At the moment she's just on the standard 6 spoke 17's. Would quite like some 18" RS6 wheels, just want to keep it pretty OEM.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ive got some old style 18" RS4 reps with the caps but there in dire need of a refurb. was gonna sell them for about £50


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> what wheels you wanting? ive got a few sets in my garage :roll: :lol:
> 
> it definately wont be going as low as the TT was, think thats what caused me all my problems in the end :lol: it did look good though, even on the back of the breakdown-truck :roll:
> 
> im trying to decide whether to lower this one or save up for a nice wee MkII TTs Roadster ive seen 8)


Yahoo go for the Mk2 you'll love it bet it's white :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> what wheels you wanting? ive got a few sets in my garage :roll: :lol:
> 
> it definately wont be going as low as the TT was, think thats what caused me all my problems in the end :lol: it did look good though, even on the back of the breakdown-truck :roll:
> 
> im trying to decide whether to lower this one or save up for a nice wee MkII TTs Roadster ive seen 8)


The MkII is one better :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ive got some old style 18" RS4 reps with the caps but there in dire need of a refurb. was gonna sell them for about £50


 How do they need refurbed most of the time they were on the back of a pick up truck :lol: 
Only kidding kid


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > ive got some old style 18" RS4 reps with the caps but there in dire need of a refurb. was gonna sell them for about £50
> ...


Meeeooooowww, claws out :lol:

What does in dire need mean? Are we talking real bad, was just thinking bout buying a new set of reps tbh, by the time you get things returned will it not work out just as expensive?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

And sorry for taking this thread off topic


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Stueyturn said:


> And sorry for taking this thread off topic


 No problem Scottish threads always go way off topic that's how we miss our own meets :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha aye probably but there is a few places that do refrbs for £200.

it wasnt a white one actually trev :wink: it was actually electric blue...or something like that :lol: there is a bright pink one on the Audi used website but i didnt think i could pull that one off [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*

there was a nice black one with red leather interior up at dundee audi but it will probably be gone by the time i save up the pennies :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha aye probably but there is a few places that do refrbs for £200.
> 
> it wasnt a white one actually trev :wink: it was actually electric blue...or something like that :lol: there is a bright pink one on the Audi used website but i didnt think i could pull that one off [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*
> 
> there was a nice black one with red leather interior up at dundee audi but it will probably be gone by the time i save up the pennies :lol:


Get yourself one and tell Zoe that's instead of a wedding ring :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

you could all be nice and chip in and get me one for a wedding gift :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> you could all be nice and chip in and get me one for a wedding gift :roll: :lol: :lol:


I'll put the first 50p in :lol: Who's next got to have this paid for before darrons wedding :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i am willing to wait a few years til you all save up enough :roll: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > you could all be nice and chip in and get me one for a wedding gift :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Go on then Trev, I'll match that  And I'll throw in a headscarf for Zoe so her hair still looks good after a drive. I've got a spare :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just to show how tight you are north of the border I'll throw in a whole pound


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This is great the generosity of the TTOC members fills me up [smiley=bigcry.gif] at this rate I think we could push it and get Zoe one as well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I ll start a Facebook page for the appeal

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i always though you were a generous bunch :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just got a email from Dundee Audi to help our cause they are willing to give a deal on two TTRs soft tops his & hers
So add £2:50 to the total


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


We are getting there mate what colour does Zoe want choice of two white or white :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's it" start of march you all better get the polish out 24 days left


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that reminds me i need to go get a new bucket


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> that reminds me i need to go get a new bucket


You did look a bit pail last time I saw you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you get your membership card Jimmy ?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Did you get your membership card Jimmy ?


Yip, got it the following day Andrew, thanks for that  It's got a wee photo of a lovely red TT (pity about the shape) :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get your membership card Jimmy ?
> ...


Never seen a lovey red TT before :wink:


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be attending, first time and looking forward to it very much.

I'll be assisting with Stevie from Black Magic Detail who are based in Methil, Fife.

The trade opportunity came up on Detailing World and we we're more than happy to help.

We'll be offering advice on all things detailing, doing demo's of various different products amongst a whole load of other things on the day.

Come over and see us guy's, we can't wait to attend and see some very nice Audi's.

Here's the Crieff Audi Meet FB page for anyone interested. (We're on it too)
Like the page, would be good to put some faces to names before the show 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crieff-Sc ... 9373947439

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Aaron
Thanks for posting up the Facebook link, we'll defiantly have a look at your detailing stall, hope you enjoy the day see you up there 

Cheers trev


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

trev said:


> Hi Aaron
> Thanks for posting up the Facebook link, we'll defiantly have a look at your detailing stall, hope you enjoy the day see you up there
> 
> Cheers trev


Thanks Trev.

Take care.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

aaronhtid said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Aaron
> ...


Just noticed your not far from me, got a couple of workmates that stay in Methil, we had a TT meet up the east coast last Sunday on the way back we all stopped off in Leven sainsburys for a cuppa


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

aaronhtid said:


> I will be attending, first time and looking forward to it very much.
> 
> I'll be assisting with Stevie from Black Magic Detail who are based in Methil, Fife.
> 
> ...


Not needing anyone to volunteer their car to get washed are you :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: a true scotsman


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> aaronhtid said:
> 
> 
> > I will be attending, first time and looking forward to it very much.
> ...


Mine was so bad last time I had to wash it half way through. :wink:


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

trev said:


> aaronhtid said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Ahh brilliant  the BMD Studio is like a 30 second drive from the shell garage that's just round the corner from Sainsbury's.
I've added you on FB Trev earlier you've probably seen it.


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

dzTT said:


> aaronhtid said:
> 
> 
> > I will be attending, first time and looking forward to it very much.
> ...


Yes of course your welcome to bring it over  can also use your car for polishing demos if you like and so on?
I'm gonna speak to the boss of BMD Stevie, tomorrow and ask him what his plans are for the initial setup on the day and I'll report back and what not, really looking forward to it now, hope the weathers good.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

aaronhtid said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > aaronhtid said:
> ...


haha nice one, gimme a shout if you need anyone. Ill get on and add it on facebook when i can remember my password :lol:


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes mate bring your car over, we'll be doing 2 bucket washes for people on the day amongst other things including machine polishing, we'll be demonstrating accurate removal rates via the lazer dot system.

Everyone is welcome to come over and see us


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great News


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Great News


 Free wash and brush up for your journey home


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

What other things will be happening on the day then?

I know Al was trying to get smart repairer's etc.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

aaronhtid said:


> What other things will be happening on the day then?
> 
> I know Al was trying to get smart repairer's etc.


I've no idea yet as the guys have never posted on their forum, but If its like last year plenty of chatting & eating :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> aaronhtid said:
> 
> 
> > What other things will be happening on the day then?
> ...


Eatings been missing from the recent events lol :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sainsburys was ok last weekend :lol:


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

hi Trev can you stick my name down for this please
cheers baz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Baz And welcome to the forum  will be good to see you at the meeting there's other guys coming over from Edinburgh could meet up and have a mini convoy up to Crieff

*NAMES*
Baz
Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James
Stuart
Macd5
Wul
Wills............... to be confirmed
Saint ...............to be confirmed[/quote]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Hi Baz And welcome to the forum  will be good to see you at the meeting there's other guys coming over from Edinburgh could meet up and have a mini convoy up to Crieff
> 
> *NAMES*
> Baz
> ...


[/quote]

Trev do you not sleep or something? you seem to post at all hours :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

@ Trev, Andrew & Hev,

I still have the two TTOC banners with stands so will bring them along


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES*
Baz
Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James
Stuart
Macd5
Wul
Wills............... to be confirmed
Saint ...............to be confirmed

Trev do you not sleep or something? you seem to post at all hours :lol:[/quote]

When you get to my age kid you need to get as much of the day in as you can :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> @ Trev, Andrew & Hev,
> 
> I still have the two TTOC banners with stands so will bring them along


 Good idea James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just booked the Hotel for Saturday night


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Where are you staying Andrew? I know Jimmy was talking of finding a place too.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> Where are you staying Andrew? I know Jimmy was talking of finding a place too.


I got myself booked into Dunblane Hydro Thomas........scraped enough points to get a free room 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you staying Andrew? I know Jimmy was talking of finding a place too.
> ...


Novotel Edinburgh Park


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You'll be able to get a free car wash on Sunday morning again mind your mitt


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Excellent, not far for you to come Jimmy.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

where we meeting up for this one? the baxters turn off or something like that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone would like a TTOC number plate with their username on for next weekend just let me know have a look at the Ultimate Dubs thread for details

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Shhhhhhhh don't tell them that  they'll all want them now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> where we meeting up for this one? the baxters turn off or something like that


This is a awkward one Darron :? There's going up the m90 to Perth or the way passed knockhill through powmill :? Which is the way I would go let's work out where most of the guys are coming from


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Shhhhhhhh don't tell them that  they'll all want them now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Only available to member hint hint :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So Showplates for me, Trev, James and Jimmy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nae bother Trev, im easy for anywhere tbh Zoe wont be coming as she is snowed under with uni work so it might just be me on my own


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Nae bother Trev, im easy for anywhere tbh Zoe wont be coming as she is snowed under with uni work so it might just be me on my own


That's ok I'll be there myself as well  lunch on you for the old boy


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nae bother Trev, im easy for anywhere tbh Zoe wont be coming as she is snowed under with uni work so it might just be me on my own
> ...


I must qualify for that as well :roll: Thanks for that Dazz :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha anyone else then?

i spent all day cleaning and polishing the car today cos the sun was out for once 8)

trev you any good at getting scratches out? ive got two swirly scratches i might have caused or maybe the cats up the street have caused


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

dzTT said:


> haha anyone else then?
> 
> i spent all day cleaning and polishing the car today cos the sun was out for once 8)
> 
> trev you any good at getting scratches out? ive got two swirly scratches i might have caused or maybe the cats up the street have caused


If you can wait until sunday bring it over and we'll assess it and see what can be done if you like


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

aaronhtid said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > haha anyone else then?
> ...


There you go Darron  am out of a job :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

aaronhtid said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > haha anyone else then?
> ...


That would be smashing, ill come and speak to you guys on sunday.

Trev you can stick your feet up and relax now :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone wanting to buy a full detailing kit [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Just given car a wash / polish / wax and shined up exhaust tips, pretty happy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Anyone wanting to buy a full detailing kit [smiley=gossip.gif]


sponge and bucket?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

One more


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Stueyturn said:


> One more


Very nice  I used to use dodo light on my silver mk1 what do you use?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone wanting to buy a full detailing kit [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


 :roll: just the bucket Darron, never use a sponge on your car you silly boy :wink:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

trev said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > One more
> ...


Just used Autoglym, not an expert on detailing by any means just happy that it's looking all shiny


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's hoping the weather is dry for Sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES
Baz
Trev & Evelyn
Jimmy
Darron & Zoe
Andrew & Val
Peter & Hev
Thomas & his camera 
Martin
James
Stuart
Macd5
Wul
Wills............... to be confirmed
Saint ...............to be confirmed
Stueyturn*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Right only days to go  thinking its better going the m90 up to Perth then on to Crieff we've to be there for 10:00 am 
So that means from my bit it's about an hour, who wants to meet at the bridge deep sea world car park again ? 
Stueyturn is heading up from the borders and I don't know if he's heading over the bridge, let me know what way most of yous will be coming


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

if i remember to take the deep sea world turn off then that should be fine :lol:

remember the clocks change :wink:


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Trev
Just like to confirm i will be attending on Sunday and looking forward to seeing you all  
Any more coming down from the north ie Aberdeen area
Maybe i could meet up with Peter and Heather ??

Wills


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> if i remember to take the deep sea world turn off then that should be fine :lol:
> 
> remember the clocks change :wink:


  *No !!* your kidding


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi Trev
> Just like to confirm i will be attending on Sunday and looking forward to seeing you all
> Any more coming down from the north ie Aberdeen area
> Maybe i could meet up with Peter and Heather ??
> ...


Hi wills good to see your heading down, Peter will be onto you about a meeting place if not we could meet you in Perth anyway will get the post code for you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hers the post code for dobbies garden centre 

Huntingtower Park, Crieff Road, Perth PH1 3JJ


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi Trev
> Just like to confirm i will be attending on Sunday and looking forward to seeing you all
> Any more coming down from the north ie Aberdeen area
> Maybe i could meet up with Peter and Heather ??
> ...


Yeah, could meet up at the Macdonalds at Forfar if you like


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Peter
That would be great, what time at..?

Wills


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

So you guys arriving into Crieff from the top side on the A85?, if that's the case the lone ranger will be heading up from Dunblane and will meet you there :idea: I'm not having breakfast cause Trev's buying me a roll & sausage (or 2) at 10.00 :wink: :lol:

Thomas, you could maybe PM me your mobile no. and I'll meet up with you when I get up there


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

dzTT said:


> aaronhtid said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


No worries mate see you all on Sunday


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sporty tt said:


> Hi Peter
> That would be great, what time at..?
> 
> Wills


9am, with an hour to get to Crieff?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > if i remember to take the deep sea world turn off then that should be fine :lol:
> ...


ill be the only one that forgets about it anyway and turns up late :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


I forgot about it Darron lucky you said


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Jimmy you have PM.

Will see you all there, it's a novelty not having far to travel!


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Peter see you there a 9am 

Wills


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Jimmy you have PM.
> 
> Will see you all there, it's a novelty not having far to travel!


You can have the tea & toast ready for us then, get in there early for a good spot


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope your all remembering all of our events are on the ttoc.co.uk/members site as well as other sections which you can post up your topics


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll take VAGCOM along also


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> I'll take VAGCOM along also


 [smiley=book2.gif] good see if you can get some more bhp out of mine :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This is not going to happen this year  :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> This is not going to happen this year  :wink:


No you're right, the passenger wiper blade deserves a turn


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How's a MkI modern ? Lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> How's a MkI modern ? Lol #
> 
> So you are agreeing Audi did go wrong somehere with the MkII :wink: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How's a MkI modern ? Lol #
> ...


I used to agree with that jimmy, but recently i am being drawn to the dark side  especially after seeing that red MkII roadster that was at Ultimate Dubs


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At great personal expense I am going down to Nicks to get the number plates on Thursday lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> At great personal expense I am going down to Nicks to get the number plates on Thursday lol
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


As said on the ttoc.co.uk/members site  your a true gent


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

sorry Trev im not going to be able to make this as ive been offered a free weeks holiday in tenerife flying out this saturday morning


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

baz8400 said:


> sorry Trev im not going to be able to make this as ive been offered a free weeks holiday in tenerife flying out this saturday morning


No problem I would be the same if offered a free holiday  any offers :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Where are you guys meeting up and at what time?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone left a message on the blog page to say were turning up en mass


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Never heard from James or Martin as yet but had arranged to meet at deep sea world at 09:00 then meet up with you guys at Perth at dobbies garden centre then head off to Crieff


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone left a message on the blog page to say were turning up en mass


 We'll take the town by storm :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone left a message on the blog page to say were turning up en mass
> ...


Didnt we take a wrong turn last year or something? i seem to remember something like that and i think james went the proper way :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

James went the wrong way  I was trying to keep us all together taking the way with less junctions  
There's always one wanting to show off :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

You lot were late last year, hate to think what you'll be like this year with the clock change


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> You lot were late last year, hate to think what you'll be like this year with the clock change


that depends if you will have the rolls on sausage ready for us for 10 jimmy, im sure we can be on time for that :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > You lot were late last year, hate to think what you'll be like this year with the clock change
> ...


Well said Darron about time he put his hand in his pocket :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats the car washed , those Polish lads do a grand job.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like the weather is holding up over the next few days 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> looks like the weather is holding up over the next few days 8)


That's the kiss of death that statement :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Thats the car washed , those Polish lads do a grand job.


    you must have a lot of faith in those guys


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


It's a deal, never let it be said :roll: ....but you still need to be there by 10 (think my money's safe) :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> It's a deal, never let it be said :roll: ....but you still need to be there by 10 (think my money's safe) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: aye probably


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Well that was a day wasted, well sort of . Took the train down to Nick's what a wonderful service that is the staff are so nice and the prices are sooo cheap had a nice meal and chat with Nick. Unfortunately the printers were'nt so good and the plates weren't ready in time. So they are being sent to trev tomorrow. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought you said on the phone it will be Saturday  no problem if they come the morra I should be in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Thought you said on the phone it will be Saturday  no problem if they come the morra I should be in


They'll be posted tomorrow to get to you Saturday :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you said on the phone it will be Saturday  no problem if they come the morra I should be in
> ...


 :roll: it's tough at the top :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Well that's me off till Tuesday and the weather looks like holding up 

Now where's the duster, the Mr sheen and the Brillo pads :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you only work part time


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Do you only work part time


i thought all the auld yins only work three day weeks now? :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Do you only work part time
> ...


 :lol: cheeky wee git only two for me


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 :roll: think i made a mistake mentioning the weather, ive only got tonight to give the car a quick wash and i cant even see across the street its that foggy :?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day here now 8) Should manage to get Trev's zimmer polished up for Sunday this afternoon :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Beautiful sunny day here now 8) Should manage to get Trev's zimmer polished up for Sunday this afternoon :lol: :lol:


so bright here I need sunglasses anywhere near the car

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No chance of getting the car cleaned the morra we have 6 feet of snow here -20 the car will have to do the way it is :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

is it the overflow car park at deep sea world or the onw away down at deep sea world?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> is it the overflow car park at deep sea world or the onw away down at deep sea world?


Yip just off the slip road


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool ill try to remember :lol:


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

Not long at all guys 

Hope its a nice day.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Never heard from James or Martin as yet but had arranged to meet at deep sea world at 09:00 then meet up with you guys at Perth at dobbies garden centre then head off to Crieff


See you at 9am at the Deep Sea overflow 

Looking forward to it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Show plates arrived this morning


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

The sun is shining in Crieff today, let's hope for the sane tomorrow!

Great news Trev!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Should be good


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Just down the road Thomas, see u in the morning for breakfast


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Guys im sorry but im just in from a day on the beer.not a chance i,ll be up early.if the missus stops shouting at me any time soon i,ll fire up n see you........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning mate you better stay out of the car today if you've been drinking , we will see you at the next meet


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Good day out - especially enjoyed the sound of the Ferrari group driving through the town 

The group...










New style show plates, which will shortly be available to order through the club shop...










Couldn't move for RS4, RS6, S4 and RS2s!




























Ceramic brakes on this supercharged RS4 V8 were HUGE....car won Best Modern car of the event










Quite a few Ur-Quattro there as well - a couple of the mint ones...


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

Today was very enjoyable guys 
Thank you to everyone who came and got a polishing demo.

Couldnt tempt any of the TT boys though lol


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks to all for a great day and making me feel welcome..  
Look forward to the next meet especially if the weather is the same.. 8)

Wills


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sporty tt said:


> Thanks to all for a great day and making me feel welcome..
> Look forward to the next meet especially if the weather is the same.. 8)
> 
> Wills


good to see you Wills and we hope you can make it to the next one, thanks again for coming down from Aberdeen for this meet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers guys for a great day out, and the weather just capped it off

followed this wee fella up the motorway  








our look out 








our new show plates thanks nick & andrew for getting them up to us


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Was a good day out and good to see everyone again will get some pictures up and get some of Allans up as well, shame i got dumped around the back :lol:

thanks to aaron for getting the scratch reduced as well will give you guys a shout when i get money.

and thanks to Andy, James and Trev for leaving me for dust once we got out of the 40 zone on the way up :lol:

Was in the polishing mood when i got back as well so debadged the rear and it looks so much better now

cheers

Dazz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> cheers guys for a great day out, and the weather just capped it off
> 
> followed this wee fella up the motorway


Now isn't that nicer than all those common red ones


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: sounded fantastic when he floored it away from the junction


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a great day out, cant wait for the skye trip !


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: sounded fantastic when he floored it away from the junction


that was me just trying to catch up at the back....diesel power [smiley=dude.gif] :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: sounded fantastic when he floored it away from the junction
> ...


Is that what it was, what way did you go after the second bend :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a great day even if I spent half of it putting the showplates back on :lol: Just realised how bad my cold/manflu/plague is . Those Lemsip max are really good .


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

It was a great day, i'm really glad the weather was as it was. It's set to be like this all week and i'm off Wednesday and Thursday 

I was pleasantly surprised by the number of RS4 and RS6's in attendance and it was really good to see a good turnout of 80's, 90's and 100's around the back. The S8 contingent out at the front looked "very official" according to my OH!

I got a few pics too.


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Was a good day out and good to see everyone again will get some pictures up and get some of Allans up as well, shame i got dumped around the back :lol:
> 
> thanks to aaron for getting the scratch reduced as well will give you guys a shout when i get money.
> 
> ...


Nice one Dazz 
Was an excellent day, the weather was just perfect.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Great day folks, and as usual great company  A few snaps from James 

Thanks for organising the showplates guys  








TTOC flags impressive and made us look professional...fat chance :lol: 
















Are you sure this been de=badged :?: :?: 








QS (who pinched ma coolant cap) :roll: 








TTS








RS


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Had a great day even if I spent half of it putting the showplates back on :lol: Just realised how bad my cold/manflu/plague is . Those Lemsip max are really good .


You pour a mean Gaviscon...felt like a double :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Had a great day even if I spent half of it putting the showplates back on :lol: Just realised how bad my cold/manflu/plague is . Those Lemsip max are really good .
> ...


 :lol:


----------

